# Are Mollies Piggies?



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have noticed since I put 3 mollies they have done nothing but EAT.. They eat everything. Fish flakes, freeze dried bloodworms, and algae tablets. And they constantly pick through the gravel looking for food. Is this normal behavior?? and they give off A LOT of waste due to the eating. They are great little fishies though. I love watching them. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/P1040495.jpg
here is the largest one, I believe male (thin pointed anal fin)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/P1040488.jpg
here is the spotted one, I think female (triangle anal fin)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v55/danilykins/P1040507.jpg
best one of the white one, again I think its female (triangle anal fin)

I was told all 3 were males LOL

Oh yeah.. what are the chances of getting babies? and do I need to worry about cross breeding w/ the guppies??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, they eat a lot and produce a lot of waste. First pic looks like a male, but the other pics aren't good enough to tell.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks  I will try and get better pictures of the other two


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

YOu can see the speckled one really clearly here









there is the white one


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The speckled one looks like female to me (good side profile shot would be better). White one is female.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

ok... thought so.. So how will I know when they become preggo? I know they have a long gestation of 50-60 days correct? I know that when they get pretty big they get "square-ish" tummy, but how about before they get Large?


----------

